# SyFy



## Thursday (Oct 20, 2011)

I've found myself checking the listings every night for the next day. They've been running some pretty good shows that have been taken off the air. They'll have an all-day marathon and then depending on how many episodes they own they'll continue it two weeks later. It seems to run all movies one week with a different series marathon every day for a week.


----------



## Dragonie (Oct 20, 2011)

Really? I had no idea they were doing something interesting like that! The last time I tried watching something on SyFy they were just playing a bunch of their made-for-TV horror/scifi movies all day. Not really my cup of tea...


----------



## Gryffin (Oct 21, 2011)

I go back and forth with the SyFy (ugh, the name) channel. I like when they have really good horror and different television shows on but some of the made for tv movies are too cheesy. I can't watch any of the animal or creature movies. What's weird to me is that sometimes I pass by the channel and they are showing WWE.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 22, 2011)

SyFy chose that name because they "wanted to get away from being only science fiction." This truly pisses me off, because I remember being part of the movement to get the SciFi Channel to become a reality all those years ago. The problem is, they have decided that their main audience consists of teenage boys. Naturally, they aim their programming at that group. This is why WWE has ended up on SyFy. If you look at most of their shows, you'll see that the bulk of them are clearly aimed at that group.


----------



## Kelise (Oct 22, 2011)

I liked 'Alice' they did... was it last year? With Andrew Lee Potts. That's about all.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 23, 2011)

starconstant said:


> I liked 'Alice' they did... was it last year? With Andrew Lee Potts. That's about all.


I did like that one - and he was the major reason I liked it.

SyFy does come out with some good things. Most of the mini-series(es?) they come out with are pretty good. A few of the shows have been good. I think their biggest problem with the last of their big shows is that they're trying to recreate the Battlestar Galactica success, with the depressing atmosphere and the constant questions about who was really the bad guy. And they're unable to get behind something unless it has one of the people from an old show. They don't want to innovate, they hate that. Which I find pretty ironic...


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the main reason they changed to Syfy was so they could copyright the name/put it on merchandise.  Sci-Fi is technically in the public domain I believe.  I agree that they do good jobs on their miniseries's, I'm looking forward to Neverland premiering in December.


----------



## Thursday (Oct 25, 2011)

I like a lot of their original series too. I don't think those are aimed at teenage boys at all. They are more mainstream than you'd expect from a science fiction channel but they need to draw in advertising dollars to make the big movies.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 25, 2011)

Me to, I actually like most of their shows, especially sanctuary and warehouse 13.


----------

